# Xfree per Einweisung

## Nighthawk

So, jetzt werden manche lachen, aber das muss ich mir wohl auch anhören.

KAnn mir einer sagen wie ich xfree bei einer Radeon 8500 Grafikkarte über Config einrichten kann?

Ich habe schon tausendens versucht, aber ausser wenn ich alles auf eins stelle also 640*480 bei 60 Hz kommt immer fatal error.

Ich habe eine Ati Radeon 8500 64MB normale Windows Tastatur Eine Microsoft Intelli Mouse wahlweise an PS/2 oder USB (Adapter) und mein Monitor macht folgende Frequenzen:

Videoseven N96d

VGA 640*480 H31,47 V60 

Vesa 640x480 H 43,27 H85

Vesa 800x600 46,87  75

vesa 800x600 53,65 85

1024*768/60,02/75

1024*768/68,68/85

1280*1024/79,98/75

1280*1024/91,10/85

1600*1200/93,75/75

XFREE 4.2.1-r2

wollte gentoo sich so aus dem netz laden und das habe ich dann halt mal emerged.

Kann mir einer vielleciht die SChritte mal für blöde aufschreiben. Mit der Anleitung komme ich nicht weiter.

eine aflösung von 1024*768 sit meine preference.

24bit

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Nighthawk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann mir einer vielleciht die SChritte mal für blöde aufschreiben. Mit der Anleitung komme ich nicht weiter.
> 
> eine aflösung von 1024*768 sit meine preference.
> ...

 

Versuchs lieber mit der XFree 4.3, die 4.2.1 unterstützt die Radeon8500 NUR über FrameBuffer oder  proprietären ATI-Treibern...

----------

## Nighthawk

wie kann ich die 4.3 denn emergen?

ich mache einfach nur emerge xfree, dann kompiliert der die alte.

was muss man da machen?

----------

## wudmx

probier mal auf der konsole

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xfree

----------

## Nighthawk

werds versuchen thx

----------

